# quickbooks point of sale



## tkster95 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi,

I have a screen printing business and I'm looking for a system that can track sales, help with customer retention and manage my inventory.

I sell shirts a few different ways. I have a line of shirts that I sell online through etsy, ebay and my dot com. I also sell the line wholesale to a few brick and mortar retailers. In addition to that, I do custom wholesale screen printing for local business and organizations such as pizza shops, family outings, events etc. I would like a point of sale system that can handle all that.

Through the different ways I sell shirts, there are a lot of variables that determine final price. Also for the online sales, I get hit with different sorts of fees for each transaction. I need a system that account for different pricing variables and the different fees associated with each transaction. 

The fee structure for online sales has me a bit worried. I'd like to determine weather or not this system can handle that before I make the investment. For a typical ebay / etsy sale there is multiple different sets of fees charged for each transaction. With etsy for example; for each listing there is an initial insertion fee. Then when the listing is sold, etsy charges a % of the price for the listing. In addition to those fees there is an additional set of fees for processing the payment. If a customer chooses etsy's direct checkout, then etsy charges a processing fee as well as another % fee. If a customer chooses to pay with paypal checkout, then paypal will charge a processing fee as well as a % fee. Then to make it even more complicated; if the customer is international, then both etsy and paypal will charge a different processing fee and % fee than for domestic customers. Can quickbooks point of sale handle all of that easily? Could I for example, program those different fees into quickbooks point of sale, then choose them from a drop down list to be applied to the individual transaction. Or would I have to enter in each of those fees manually for each transaction? 

Any insight on this would be helpful. Thanks for your time.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Do you use QB online or Desktop? Which version?


----------



## Brendadob (Sep 26, 2014)

Tom:
Our software program actually integrates with Quickbooks. I would love to give you a live demonstration of the program if you haven't found something already.
FastManager - Business Management Software to download a 30 day trial version.
Call me at 561-337-4449 or email [email protected]
Thank you in advance for your consideration,
Brenda S. Doblinger
Sales Manager at FastManager


----------

